

VCs downsize amidst funding crunch - forgingahead
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424127887323926104578274191503935084.html

======
noeltock
Seems like WSJ are up-voting their own articles, never seen a pay-walled
article get this many votes in a mere minutes (at this time of the day).

------
vinothgopi
Something wrong with the paywall? The link doesn't work for me. But if
Googled, the exact same link works.

~~~
ceslami
Nope, that's how the paywall works.

Google link:
[https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&...](https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&sqi=2&ved=0CDIQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fonline.wsj.com%2Farticle%2FSB10001424127887323926104578274191503935084.html&ei=eG8PUe_8KOSqyAGT94DQCw&usg=AFQjCNEF36d6vBLYh3AL3s8AR3AH-
uRJWg&sig2=pKGZh9HCngkLsR6n7uHjmA)

------
joelandren
Another trend piece based on two data points:

1)Ignition has stunk lately 2)Investment has not rebounded from it's pre-
recession peak.

There's nothing to indicate that the main hypothesis stands.

------
hayksaakian
Hacker News should take some kind of stand on paywalled articles.

------
temphn
Pui-Wing Tam has been writing hit pieces on the Valley for the better part of
a decade. Take with a grain of salt.

Here she is stalking Benioff all the way back in 2006:
[http://www.talkingbiznews.com/1/ceo-calls-cops-on-wall-
stree...](http://www.talkingbiznews.com/1/ceo-calls-cops-on-wall-street-
journal-reporter)

She dug up dirt on HP and then got mad when they did the same to her:
<http://online.wsj.com/article/SB116122600055097332.html>

Here she is with another hit piece:
<http://online.wsj.com/article/SB119741476977621971.html>

And another:
[http://online.wsj.com/article_email/SB1000142405297020445080...](http://online.wsj.com/article_email/SB10001424052970204450804576625043573078086-lMyQjAxMTAxMDEwMjExNDIyWj.html)

And another: [http://allthingsd.com/20120104/some-venture-funds-hit-
pause-...](http://allthingsd.com/20120104/some-venture-funds-hit-pause-on-big-
deals/)

And another: [http://allthingsd.com/20121224/start-ups-adjust-to-webs-
down...](http://allthingsd.com/20121224/start-ups-adjust-to-webs-down-cycle/)

Click those links, every one is about the same thing (startups failing, can't
raise money, funds going bust, etc.). In general she likes to write downbeat
pieces on the Valley. Just keep that in mind. I feel bad for Ignition, who
probably thought they were going to be the heros of a Wall Street Journal
story and turned out to be Pui-Wing's latest whipping boy ("take Ignition, for
example").

Lesson for entrepreneurs: if you ever get an email from a reporter, google
their name and read all their old stories. Don't just grant an interview. They
can't do much if you don't play ball.

